# Who actually owns a Kenwood DNN990HD and your thoughts please.



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I've just recently had one installed into my vehicle. Upon starting of the car, I've noticed that it takes a while to actually boot up. Now it's safe to say that with the features afforded via this hu it's got a lot on its plate. Also sometimes when I go to swipe to change menus, I have to do it a couple of times. No big deal as it's probably still going through a break in period. To be honest I haven't even got 5 hours worth of play on it. Last thing is when I use my iPod or a BT enabled device, sometimes it drops it like it's doing a reboot then it comes back as if nothing had happened.

Now no way am I bashing this unit, but I'm reaching out to other owners in hopes of comparing notes per se. So if you own one and have observed anything that you would like to share, I would appreciate it.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have been doing some research on this head unit and I keep seeing the same things your saying. There are a lot of unhappy ppl due to these issues. Sloooow start up is the main and blue tooth dropping is a big issue too. I was looking to pick one up but I think I can wait till CES to see if something new comes up.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't get me wrong as I have gone through a lot of double dins, and all seem to have their share of headaches. My feeling is that with my single dins, as soon as I turned the car on, my music was there. I guess as I've gotten older, I have no tolerance for lag lol. 

I'm going to do some more research and see if there's a way to maybe bypass all of the things that has to be started also. Now I must say this WiFi is the business. I like being to read my mail and send photos on the fly. Hopefully with more time spent with it, I will overcome its shortcomings.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Don't get me wrong as I have gone through a lot of double dins, and all seem to have their share of headaches. I guess my feeling is that with my single dins, as soon as I turned the car on, my music was there. I guess as I've gotten older, I have no tolerance for lag lol.
> 
> I'm going to do some more research and see if its a way to maybe bypass all of the things that have to be started also. Now I must say this WiFi is the business. I like being to read my mail and send photos on the fly. Hopefully with more time spent with it, I will overcome its shortcomings.


I began judging dvd players that way before the advent of blue ray. It seemed some of the budget units from reputable brands took 2 ages too long to boot up enough to use. The least it could do was let you hit the eject button before complete boot up occurred....back when people still watched rented movies lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Alpines start up very quickly. Pioneers too. Kenwood units always take forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I have one. I'm actually on my second. My first one was number 18 so it was pretty early on and had a LOT of bugs. It would not take the firmware update, would show the little android robot on the operating table with a big red uh oh symbol. 

My current one does exactly what you talk about. It will just restart at random. It normally doesn't make any difference because I'm listening to satellite radio through the Sync interface and the sound will just go away for a second. I have not updated the firmware on this one yet, I've been told that fixes most of the little bugs like that.

Killer deck though, does take a while to start up. I wish I had time to go through and try all the features and really get the most out of it.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Kenwood AVN units have historically been known for being slow. The DNN units have a better and faster interface, they are still slow. I've installed 3 in the past 2 weeks and I completely know where you're coming from OP. If you can overcome those annoying things, it really has a lot of nifty features.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine is slower than Christmas to start up too...I figure I'll deal with it or all the other features it has.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok here we go again, this thing is SLOW. I've been able to start my car, open my garage door, back out of my garage, close my garage door, and backed into the street BEFORE it even boots up. Went to do an update as I figured that was the problem, nope update has already been done. I can honestly say I've had some slow units in the past, but this one's the champ. Maybe just maybe I am being too hard on it. I had to remove my iPod from it as with it, it was dropping my iPod and then finding it again. Started using my phone with Iheart as my music source, and that still drops. The last and only music source I haven't tried is an usb. 

The Bluetooth is nice and clear, and the navi is nice and precise. I placed a DVD in the slot to see how it does with movies, and I think it took less time to make the movie, then it did for it to start. Once and I mean once it started, playback was crisp and clear. I was out in my car in the garage from midnight last night until 6 this morning trying this radio out. I hate to rate this radio on a scale level yet because there are others who have it and may not be having the issues that I am having. But for me, it's not a radio that has made me happy.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was really interested in this unit..Its a shame eclipse left the market...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Just read all that... Rutro.. Sounds like that Kenwood isnt going to make it in the Subaru long at all. Damn this is up setting. After waiting all that time for the silly thing. I was going to pull my CD7000 tomorrow and put my DNN in. Its alot of money to work half assed or intermittent. I could deal with it taking a little while to boot (I think). Im sure Don will take care of it if you wanted to trade/return but now what.. Whats next to try.. Im speaking to soon. Need to get mine in and play, it has all the features I really want on the go. Plus I got that cool back up cam too. I can see behind my little xB just fine in the mirrors, I got it for checking out chickies I cant see behind the car. hahaa. Wait, thats weird.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

mark620 said:


> I was really interested in this unit..Its a shame eclipse left the market...




So true!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven't had any issues at all other than slow start up. I leave my iPod hooked up all he time via a port the truck came with in the upper glove box that I wired into the iPod input on the HU and it's never dropped out or anything. I listened to it almost exclusively on my trip from LA to Vegas last weekend and it was perfect.
I used Pandora via BT a little bit on the way back and it stayed connected also. I still need to set the phone stuff up and try that...maybe I'll work on that today. There's a lot to learn with this unit...more than I've had time for.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Again gents I have to emphasize this just all may only be my head unit. My iPod I've wiped clean and am going to load again via a higher bit rate and with everything else turned off. Scratch that, I'm going to my local Best Buy and purchase another new one. Since everything else is new in my system, why compromise now. 

Also this will be made to work as I refuse to add another radio to the equation. I soo want an earlier model Eclipse (7200) installed but I'm going to work on this radio everyday until It gives me what I feel I deserve. So either I will be writing the next review on this Kenwood, or the Kenwood will be writing my obituary lol.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Just checked mine...45 seconds from key on to making sounds.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's funny as I timed mine to be 47 seconds until sound emanates. I'm going to assume that since it's computer based, that is a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had one since August, three firmware updates, still evaluating the last one(1.4, installed last Thursday).

No way I would recommend anyone spend money on this unit.

Problems? What everybody has mentioned above and more. See Kenwood Forums - DNN990HD and DNN770HD Navigation Receivers

Bill


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well all I can say is I caved, I gave in to its darkside and I eliminated from thee equation. As you can see in my signature I still stayed with Kenwood, just a model below and LESS headaches. Hey it actually starts when it's supposed to and it actually stays paired up via Bluetooth. Who knew that something like that was supposed to happen with a brand new in box radio.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sick and tired of my Nav just completely resetting and losing everything. Getting pretty fed up with it and it's in my good truck that I only drive once, maybe twice a week for less than 20 mins. I can't imagine how pissed I would be if it was in my daily. My trusty DNX7100 is still going like a champ in it.


----------



## caraudioworld (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I read the specs and features for this unit, is impressive. A shame that is that slow... come on put those high end quaq-core processors and tons of memory in the HUs, if small cellphones can have it, why not HUs


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

All I know is if they were to offer me another one for less then $200, I still would NOT do it. My daily is my 2011 Ram and I'd rather stay stock then even entertain the thought of having this in there.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> I have no tolerance for lag lol.


I agree. In age where, for less than a 2DIN HU, I can get a tablet that'll run circles around any 2DIN when it comes to speed and user interface, I cannot justify purchasing a 2DIN any longer. I don't watch DVDs and, yes, it's nice having a rearview camera but I have backup sensors and eyeballs.

I went through a Pioneer something and two Alpines... all of them were not necessarily slow to boot but when I tap on something, I want it to immediately respond. When I swipe... it needs to immediately and fluidly swipe.

I got so frustrated with them I took my navi out and put the stock non-navi head unit back in and resorted (or rather, benefited from going to) google navi on my phone, which is by far and away easier, faster, and more correct.

Until a 2DIN acts like a tablet and lets me use GOOGLE MAPS or, I guess, some sort of navi software that isn't stupid slow and doesn't let me just type in an address straight up, then I'm out of the 2DIN game.

And I have an Alpine 940 up for sale soon. Used 1 week! Haha.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Wow I am really sorry to hear that your selling after only one week. I truly would prefer to run my single din Alpine.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, everything that has been said in this thread has been the frustrations we have been experiencing all year as an Excelon dealer.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, my replacement radio is operating as well as these radios do. I just from a business stand point justify paying top dollar to be frustrated. That's what marriage is for lol. For my next double din purchase I want it to be as simplistic as possible with little to no bells as maybe that is what's causing them problems. Give me great cd playback, Bluetooth and iPod control and I should be good. I don't need video playback, or rear view camera, I just need it to work.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> Unfortunately, everything that has been said in this thread has been the frustrations we have been experiencing all year as an Excelon dealer.


This would have been great to know before dropping the kind of money it took to get the DNN990 and back up camera at my door step. Mine isnt even installed yet and Im wanting nothing to do with it after reading all of this. 

What is Kenwood saying or doing about it? They have to react to these types of concerns..


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

caraudioworld said:


> Well I read the specs and features for this unit, is impressive. A shame that is that slow... come on put those high end quaq-core processors and tons of memory in the HUs, if small cellphones can have it, why not HUs


On paper it is impressive. I read a lot of reviews before deciding on the DNX 890HD, it lasted only a week. The Bluetooth sound was not good and the unit refused to show caller name(just the number) in the unit most of the time. Couple trips back to the dealer and we figured out it wouldn't show the caller name if the number in the phone had () around the area code. Since there was no way(as far as we could figure out) to edit the phone #'s I swapped it for the 990. The Kenwood tech rep, when questioned about the problem, replied "What do you expect? It doesn't have Parrot bluetooth".

So far the 990 has been a big pile of frustration but at least I get caller ID and good bluetooth sound.



Angrywhopper said:


> Unfortunately, everything that has been said in this thread has been the frustrations we have been experiencing all year as an Excelon dealer.


I feel your pain, after a couple trips back to the dealer I gave up hammering on them, they didn't make the unit and can't fix it. They're great people, no sense busting up a good working relationship over something that's not their fault. I expect some customers aren't as understanding.

My dealer says they don't even mention the Kenwoods when someone comes in for a NAV unit unless they specifically ask(like I did  ) 



deeppinkdiver said:


> This would have been great to know before dropping the kind of money it took to get the DNN990 and back up camera at my door step. Mine isnt even installed yet and Im wanting nothing to do with it after reading all of this.
> 
> What is Kenwood saying or doing about it? They have to react to these types of concerns..


deeppink, I hope you have a 30-day return policy from whoever you bought it from, I'd suggest you send it back unopened. Sorry, probably not what you want to hear.

As far as what Kenwood is saying, not much. I've opened email tickets and called their TS line numerous times, finally got a tech to admit that the random nav resets were a known issue and would be addressed in an upcoming firmware update. This was early September, last Thursday they released v1.4 of the firmware. I'm cautiously hoping I can finally program data into my nav and have it stay there more than a couple of days. TS is hit'n'miss with Kenwood, sometimes you get a rep that actually knows something but most of the time you can tell they're reading from a menu.

Boot time is 43 sec. to music, 53 sec. to nav ready on my unit. One plus, the backup camera comes on immediately.

No text capability on the unit, if you go to their website and do some digging you'll find it actually works with a couple of phones, none of which are currently being made. There are a few more that the unit will beep and let you know you got a message. Any iPhone doesn't do either.

No way to back up or restore nav data or import data from another Garmin unit. TS rep told me that was not an "advertised feature" and would not be considered in any firmware updates. Arrogant little prick, that one. Unit ships with 2013 maps which were available 2 years ago, currently Garmin is at the second issue of 2014 maps. No map updates available from Kenwood.

But the audio is OK, nothing to write home about, but acceptable through stock speakers and the Bluetooth works really well. I've only had the unit drop the iPhone a couple of times in 3+ months so I guess I'm somewhat lucky. 

I could go on but afraid this is turning into a rant, apologies in advance. Like I said, no way would I recommend this unit even to someone I didn't like.

Best,
Bill


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

Is Alpine any better? I have an OEM DD Toyota radio that works great (BT, navigation, caller ID). But I have hiss at high volume running it with a DSP since the output of the OEM radio is really low. I was thinking about getting an aftermarket DD but I am kinda concern now.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok another well written review but sort of reversed of what I went through. Technically I only need three things. Double din to fill that gaping hole in my dash. Bluetooth so that Johnny law will let my people free, cd/IPod capabilities so that music actually flows through my speakers. So I am on a quest if this 890HD doesn't do it to find a simplistic do as it states double din head unit...


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> This would have been great to know before dropping the kind of money it took to get the DNN990 and back up camera at my door step. Mine isnt even installed yet and Im wanting nothing to do with it after reading all of this.
> 
> What is Kenwood saying or doing about it? They have to react to these types of concerns..


Unfortunately, everyone is learning about these faults at the same time (both dealers and consumers). I have no news from Kenwood directly, but the rep did tell me they know that this year has been nothing but issues with their units. 



billg71 said:


> I feel your pain, after a couple trips back to the dealer I gave up hammering on them, they didn't make the unit and can't fix it. They're great people, no sense busting up a good working relationship over something that's not their fault. I expect some customers aren't as understanding.
> 
> My dealer says they don't even mention the Kenwoods when someone comes in for a NAV unit unless they specifically ask(like I did  )


And from a dealers stand point (a good one), we completely feel the pain of the customer. The customer usually spent big $$ for such a unit only to have nothing but frustrations with it. Every time a customer comes back for an issue, we don't get compensated for it so believe me we are angry as well. Like you said, the dealers aren't the ones who engineered and built it.. the fault is completely on Kenwood..


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel for both sides meaning the dealer and the consumer. I tried to be as understanding as I could have been with it. But as stated enough is enough. The shame is the real losers of this deal would be the dealers if all of those head units were to be returned. Angry customers do no equate to a fulfilling business. Again if this one acts up, then it will come out and my Alpine single din will go in its place. 

Speaking of which when you buy these authorized through the real authorized dealers, how long is the 100% return policy please? Not trying to start anything, just want clarification.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Every Kenwood very ever used/installed has been deathfully slow. At the end of the day it's a glorified jvc but much slower. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So JVC in this instance is or has a faster UI then the Kenwood models ?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Just to touch on my concerns, I did buy from Don. Great dude, without a doubt do anything for his customers. As with all the other dealers selling these out there, your at the manufacturers mercy. I dont like to feel like ive dicked someone around at all, To return an item unused I would say is the best way to do things but if I did it based on a hunch that I wont be satisfied I feel may be viewed as ****ty. Id love to throw this in and say im the small percentage of guys who got a great piece with no issues but I have a feeling thats a gamble I wont win. Im torn on what to do.. I think Id glass a new Ipad in place of a DD before trying anything else if I returned this deck.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

imjustjason said:


> Yeah, I'm sick and tired of my Nav just completely resetting and losing everything. Getting pretty fed up with it and it's in my good truck that I only drive once, maybe twice a week for less than 20 mins. I can't imagine how pissed I would be if it was in my daily. My trusty DNX7100 is still going like a champ in it.


After reading the specs and what was possible I was drooling all over the 990HD and even was going to put my 7100 up for sale. After this comment and everything else I have read I guess I am just gonna have to buy the map update and wait till a better Kenwood unit comes out. Dammit.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Just to touch on my concerns, I did buy from Don. Great dude, without a doubt do anything for his customers. As with all the other dealers selling these out there, your at the manufacturers mercy. I dont like to feel like ive dicked someone around at all, To return an item unused I would say is the best way to do things but if I did it based on a hunch that I wont be satisfied I feel may be viewed as ****ty. Id love to throw this in and say im the small percentage of guys who got a great piece with no issues but I have a feeling thats a gamble I wont win. Im torn on what to do.. I think Id glass a new Ipad in place of a DD before trying anything else if I returned this deck.


deeppink, do what you feel you have to do. But I'll tell you from experience this unit does not in any way live up to the hype you read on Kenwood's website. You want to gamble, bet on the Falcons in the Super Bowl, you'll have a better chance.

Look at it this way: Kenwood doesn't give a fart in Hell what you, me and the other end users of this unit have to say. All they care about is pushing sales through their dealer network. We're not their customers, the dealers are. 

If the dealers can't sell or they get excessive returns they won't order more units. Sales will drop off and then maybe Kenwood will pay attention.

Think of it as a public service... Send It Back!

Bill


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I guess for now I'm still digging on mine. I had one glitch where it showed a DC Error but a quick reset and it was back to normal. Haven't had any issues since. I won't talk **** about it just yet....but if it goes south I damned sure will. lol


----------



## caraudioworld (Sep 18, 2013)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Just to touch on my concerns, I did buy from Don. Great dude, without a doubt do anything for his customers. As with all the other dealers selling these out there, your at the manufacturers mercy. I dont like to feel like ive dicked someone around at all, To return an item unused I would say is the best way to do things but if I did it based on a hunch that I wont be satisfied I feel may be viewed as ****ty. Id love to throw this in and say im the small percentage of guys who got a great piece with no issues but I have a feeling thats a gamble I wont win. Im torn on what to do.. I think Id glass a new Ipad in place of a DD before trying anything else if I returned this deck.


Return it, probably will be easier to the rep to sell or return to kenwood if is completly sealed.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im going to send my seller an email expressing my conserns. I havent opened any of the product yet to even glance at so a return should'nt be a huge issue. I truely dont want any bad blood over this but the truth is, It isnt my fault nor my sellers that the product has left so many consumers upset and let down. Id hate to see Don or anyone else for that matter stuck with a bunch of these as used returns that they cant send back to their supplier so keeping them as new should work out best. The damn website and manual says it works with iphone and ive read now several people say it doesnt from real world expierience. That seals the deal for me..


----------



## Frisk151 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all,
Glad to read everyone's feedback. I was just about to pull the trigger on purchasing this head unit but some searches have shown a lot of unhappy owners.
Out of curiosity, has anyone updated the latest firmware that Kenwood is showing on their site for December 2, 2013? If so, did it fix any of the issues or not really?
Thanks,
David


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I did the newest firmware update just before my radio was pulled and swapped. It took awhile to download and when all was said and done, my Bluetooth improved but the UI lag remained along with the extremely long start up time. But my biggest gripe of all was losing my functions and THAT did not change.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Angrywhopper said:


> Unfortunately, everything that has been said in this thread has been the frustrations we have been experiencing all year as an Excelon dealer.


Do they reimburse you for lost time trying to fix the problems and deal with customers with these problems? I guess Kenwood is too big a player to kick to the curb, but this would make me want to if they didn't pay out for lost time.

Manufacturers are the usually very difficult to get money from as a vendor, maybe ask them for coupons, discounts, vouchers for your customers.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

Frisk151 said:


> Hi all,
> Glad to read everyone's feedback. I was just about to pull the trigger on purchasing this head unit but some searches have shown a lot of unhappy owners.
> Out of curiosity, has anyone updated the latest firmware that Kenwood is showing on their site for December 2, 2013? If so, did it fix any of the issues or not really?
> Thanks,
> David


I installed the 1.4 update last Thursday, no improvement in boot times.

So far, the nav reset bug seems to be fixed, longest the unit has gone without resetting before is 5 days. Cautiously optimistic about this, if it resets again it's coming out.

Evidently the 1.2 update broke Twitter and Facebook, you could log in but no feed displayed. Twitter works now, don't know about FB. Scroll down the Twitter feed, select a message to read, when you return you get taken to the top of the feed, have to scroll down again. Annoying.

They did fix the problem with turning off the built-in ringer for the phone, previously you could turn it off but it came back on next time you started the car. Still no fix for defeating the nav mute, you can turn it off but it still mutes. Only fix for that is to turn off voice prompts in the nav setup.

There's a bit of a lag in the interface but I've never experienced the 2-4 seconds that others are complaining about. It's not iPad quick but I'm OK with it. Maybe I got lucky...

Overall, operation on this unit is pretty clunky, not at all what you'd expect from the price. Sort of like 2008-era software. Multiple setup menus, some have the option to back out but others you have to hit Home button and start all over. iPod controls are hard to use, iPhone controls are a little better.

Bluetooth is still great, the unit supports Siri on the iPhone which most others don't.

If you're still thinking about this unit I'd suggest spending an hour or so playing with it on a demo board before laying out the cash. If you have SWCs in your car be careful about which interface box you choose, it's hard to find one that supports all functions in some cars. In my 4Runner I can answer the phone from the wheel but can't initiate calls or hang up. Have to go to the unit or the phone for that. Can't access Siri from the SWC either, have to push the button on the phone or go into the Telephone menu on the HU. No hard button to get into the Tel menu, have to go through the Home screen and select.

Overall, I have to say this unit's not quite ready for prime time. Just spend some time with a demo and make your own decisions, some folks are happy as pigs in slop with it.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Do they reimburse you for lost time trying to fix the problems and deal with customers with these problems? I guess Kenwood is too big a player to kick to the curb, but this would make me want to if they didn't pay out for lost time.
> 
> Manufacturers are the usually very difficult to get money from as a vendor, maybe ask them for coupons, discounts, vouchers for your customers.


Haha, oh no. Nothing is reimbursed for lost time fixing issues. It's gotten to the point where it looks like we're going to drop Excelon and continue with Pioneer and Alpine.

I've always been the one to say you're never too big to fail. Dealers across the nation have a bad taste in their mouth with Kenwood 2013.


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

I owned one for about two weeks... sent it back to Crutchfield.
While it was a "nice head unit", and had a ton of features, I felt it was still in alpha, or barely beta, stage and not ready for prime time.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine was returned as well, and sadly the new model that replaced it is acting up also. At this point I am so soured by Kenwood dd till I am unwilling to have anymore purchased or installed in my car !!!!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Mine was returned as well, and sadly the new model that replaced it is acting up also. At this point I am so soured by Kenwood dd till I am unwilling to have anymore purchased or installed in my car !!!!


Same here. Before I landed my Pioneer Z110BT about 3-4 years ago, I tried a Kenwood DNX814 (I think that was it anyways). I hated that thing. It was so freakin' slow and clumbsy to use (not what you want on the road) and for some reason I could get absolutely no bass out of it at all from the sub. Just before I dumped it, I put in my first processor and it actually sounded amazing but only then. Not sure exactly what the issue was with the bass but my Bit One cured that at least. In the end, I just couldn't get past the sluggish GUI on it. Too bad too as it was the last unit that had 5.1 built into it. Been happy with every Pioneer unit I've ever bought really and now am really anxious to see the soon to be released new NEX units. Just wish I had some coin for one if it is what I hope them to be.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well unless Kenwood can pull a rabbit out of their hat, they've lost me as far as a customer..


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

They haven't "lost" me... yet... I am holding out hope that something remarkable will come out soon. Just the fact they use Garmin for all their nav units keeps me "hanging on", lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol I should clarify that I have no need for navi, and currently my nib installed Kenwood navi is NOT functioning even with the firmware update. I need a full size head unit with no lag and one that does what it's herald to do. So if I were to eliminate navi and no need for wifi, that seems to give me hope if they have a model like that. I owned three of the 2013 models and sadly they have failed me.


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Coppertone, what model do you have that the NAV is not working on?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The DNX890HD one, which was expertly installed yet went out on me. Let me clarify it's now up as long as I do NOT enter a destination.


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Check the firmware on it. There was a batch of units with corrupted memory cards for the NAV. The firmware update that is posted now (I think it's posted in the US) has a check for that, which is covered if you have warranty. 

The problem you describe is not 100% the issue as I understand it, but worth checking before going to far. Regardless if the NAV isn't working right, I'm sure Kenwood will help get you fixed up provided it was purchased from an Authorized dealer.

I think the US firmware is 1.7. Your authorized Kenwood Excelon dealer should be able to help you out with it to double check etc.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My firmware is the current 1.7 and it was along with the other one purchased from an authorized vendor. Full warranty, but I'm in no mood to have to swap radios once a month to get a functioning one. Maybe I am asking too much of it, maybe Kenwoods just don't like me. Either way I had considered this car complete until the head unit problems started to occur.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Again just to clarify I have NO problem with the install of this radio, it just seems that the Excelon model doesn't work for me. After evaluating my needs while sitting in my garage, I have deemed these things necessary . Must be motorized due to the placement in my dash. Must have clear easy to link BT. Must be quick when it comes to control of an iPod. Last but not least, must play cd. With these limitations, maybe so etching in Kenwood's line up will do me right.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Look at an Alpine.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Look at an Alpine.


After reading about these new NEX units from Pioneer, I would say to look there over Alpine now. I was leaning toward Alpine myself but I really like the new stuff being brought forward by Pioneer this year. You just have a couple months to wait tho.


----------



## mweinbender (Mar 3, 2015)

I have the Kenwood DNN990HD. 

I was told when the installation would be done and would be able to pick up my truck. I got there, they had to pull the unit out and install another one because the first unit "bricked" when the installers attempted to update. I should have ran at that point.

Yes. The unit boots painfully slow. I do NOT like this unit, don't waste your money, and here's why. The whole "web connected" head unit is way over rated. The web is VERY slow on the unit. And completely unsafe to use. 

Firstly, the screen on this is a piece of crap. The response to your touch is very poor. Sometimes you touch an icon and it registers, and does nothing. Sometimes you have to touch an icon 2-3 times. And you have to be deadly accurate when touching the icon. When you're driving and have to perform duties like this, not safe at all. As well, you get any sun on the screen at all, its almost impossible to read. 

Yes. The bluetooth drops constantly. Grrrrrrrr

Yes. The menus are confusing. The "home" button at the bottom of your unit doesn't take you "home" sometimes, but you have to hit the well hidden HOME icon on the screen. 

Yes. There's been multiple times I had no audio at all, and the only way to get audio was to pull over, shut off the truck and start it again. Wait for the 45 second boot up, and continue on. 

Yes. The preferences you save in the navigation section, don't save at all. I don't want voice prompts. I live in Canada and want the units in metric. These never save. 

I could go on and on... the only thing I truly like about the unit is the sound quality. 

Having said all of this...when I bought it as being Kenwood's "flagship" unit, I had a lot of expectations. ESPECIALLY with the huge money I spent on it. It is more than safe to say I am so disappointed in not going with Alpine which has always served me well. I feel ripped off, and will NEVER buy another Kenwood product. Ever.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

the 992 has an upgraded chip and screen and none of these problems.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

mrstangerbanger said:


> the 992 has an upgraded chip and screen and none of these problems.


What about the other new models? The ones ending with 2.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the Kenwood experience. I have the DNX691HD series and had some issue similar to yours.
My first head unit lasted less than 18 hrs. Lol. Got it put in on a Friday at closing and was a happy camper going down the road. Woke up Saturday and the HU would not accepet my bluetooth were previously it did. They swapped it out. My review:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mparisons/170060-kenwood-dnx691hd-review.html

Now this second unit is great. However as one poster stayed a tablet at comparable price point will run circles around most HU. If you are charging $1000+ you had BETTER have it up to par with an iPad or similar lap top.


----------



## 1279tnk23yar (Jul 8, 2015)

I also have (had) the Kenwood DNN990HD Navigation Head Unit and I am happy to say, I just smashed this unit to smitherenes because I got so sick and tired of waiting for the Navigation system to respond, if it started up at all. I had this POS for almost 2 years and through 3 updates, never improved in functionality. In fact, the third and last update made things so bad, I waited in some cases 5 to 10 minutes for the Navigation system to respond. I could be 1/2 way to 3/4 quarters of the way to my destination before the NAV system responded. The music portion was fine. However the Bluetooth functionality was terrible. I would never buy another Kenwood unit, since they have lost my trust and confidence in the quality of their products. Next unit I am going to is a Pioneer unit, either the 8100 or 7100 NEX.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ouch...did they ever get this unit straightened out? I just bought a used one but it may not even get into the car now.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

I doubt it, I replaced mine with a Pioneer 8100 that has it's own set of problems.

My advice is to get a decent HU with a good transport and optical out and leave the nav up to a Garmin unit. You'll save yourself a lot of heartache and quite a few $.


----------



## 1279tnk23yar (Jul 8, 2015)

Jax, if you can, return it and get a refund. The updates never fixed the problems and Kenwood flat out refuses to resolve those issues. They want you to spend another $1,300 and upgrade to the latest version. I would go with a Pioneer at this point. I have the 8100NEX and although it is not 100% perfect, for me it is pretty close. The car stereo place I bought both units, refuses to sell Kenwood because of the problems. In a few words, it's a piece of crap and that's a wrap.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

1279tnk23yar said:


> Jax, if you can, return it and get a refund. The updates never fixed the problems and Kenwood flat out refuses to resolve those issues. They want you to spend another $1,300 and upgrade to the latest version. I would go with a Pioneer at this point. I have the 8100NEX and although it is not 100% perfect, for me it is pretty close. The car stereo place I bought both units, refuses to sell Kenwood because of the problems. In a few words, it's a piece of crap and that's a wrap.


well it hasnt shipped. I asked seller if he would keep it and refund me minus some money for his headache. otherwise I will sell it when it get it on ebay where it came from .

shame cause it looked nice and still sells for a lot on ebay...

guess I am going back to pioneer


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the 891HD which I bought from Coppertone and for the most part I like it.
I haven't had any issues with the navigation itself.

Only gripe for me is that BT controls are a bit janky:
- My phone connects fine but my GF's phone only connect calls, not music
- Randomly it'll go into iPod mode, instead of BT mode, which doesn't output audio
- There's a super annoying phone overriding feature where the phone will send nav prompts to the unit if I'm not connected via BT. Except by the time it connects, it's too late and all it's done is caused a few seconds of interruption

All in all, I'm happy with it. I realize it's been a week so you've probably taken action already. If you do still have questions, let me know.


----------



## DMZamora (Jun 30, 2010)

Just read through some Kenwood manuals from 9XXx and 7XXX series and found that they always mention that "The Graphic Equalizer cannot be set when you select [iPod] on the Equalizer screen".

As far as I can understand, they're saying that only the default (fixed) equalization curves are available to iPod source? Is that right?

Seems weird that you can customize the equalizer for any source but iPod.


----------

